# Any cubers in Jacksonville, FL?



## iShruthi (May 2, 2018)

I'd like to form a Jacksonville cubing group, because why not? If you guys have a Discord please tell me, so we can form a group on there.


----------



## cubehurt (Aug 29, 2018)

iShruthi said:


> I'd like to form a Jacksonville cubing group, because why not? If you guys have a Discord please tell me, so we can form a group on there.


I live in riverside!


----------

